# Stefan Raab - Biographie



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

Stefan Konrad Raab (* 20. Oktober 1966 in Köln)
ist ein deutscher Showmaster, Entertainer, Musiker und Musikproduzent.

*Leben und Privates*

Stefan Raab ist in Köln geboren und aufgewachsen. Er hat eine Schwester. Die Eltern betrieben in Köln-Sülz eine Metzgerei. Nach dem Abitur 1986 am Aloisiuskolleg in Bonn-Bad Godesberg leistete Raab 1986/1987 seinen Grundwehrdienst in der Flugbereitschaft BMVg am Truppenstandort Köln-Wahn ab. Im Anschluss daran studierte er fünf Semester Rechtswissenschaft in Köln und Bielefeld und absolvierte parallel eine Metzgerlehre im elterlichen Betrieb, die er mit der Note „sehr gut“ als Bezirksbester abschloss.
Raab schirmt sein Privatleben sowie seine Familie vor der Öffentlichkeit ab, besonders vor den Medien. Mit seiner Lebensgefährtin hat Raab zwei Töchter.

*Karriere*

Hörfunk und Fernsehen
Die Fernsehkarriere von Stefan Raab begann im November 1993 eher zufällig beim Musiksender VIVA, dem er eigentlich seine Programmjingles anbieten wollte. Nach einem Casting wurde ihm die Moderation der Sendung Vivasion angeboten, die von Dezember 1993 bis Dezember 1998 ausgestrahlt wurde. Außerdem moderierte er die monatlich ausgestrahlte Sendung Ma kuck’n. Entdeckt wurde er von Aufnahmeleiter Marcus Wolter, der auch die Show TV total entwickelte.
1997 moderierte Stefan Raab im WDR/Eins Live die zweistündige Sendung Raabio, eine Radio-Entertainment-Show mit Musik, die live gesendet wurde. Außerdem nahm Raab die Telefon-Comedy-Folgen Professor Hase auf, bei denen er telefonisch nichts ahnende Mitmenschen als Professor Hase anrief und verschaukelte.
Seit März 1999 moderiert Raab die Sendung TV total auf dem Privatsender ProSieben, die anfangs wöchentlich ausgestrahlt wurde und seit Frühjahr 2001 viermal pro Woche läuft. Daneben organisiert und vermarktet Raab in unregelmäßigen Abständen Show-Veranstaltungen, unter anderem die Wok-Weltmeisterschaft, Schlag den Raab, TV total Turmspringen, Eisfußball, Stockcar-Rennen, Parallelslalom und am 6. Juni 2008 die Premiere der Autoball-Europameisterschaft (siehe auch Sondersendungen bei TV total). Die Sendung Schlag den Star wird ebenfalls von Raab TV produziert.
2005 übernahm er zum zehnjährigen Jubiläum des Comets, des Musikpreises des Senders VIVA, zusammen mit Gülcan Kamps die Moderation der Verleihung. Ausgestrahlt wurde die Show erstmals auf ProSieben und später auf VIVA mehrfach wiederholt.
Außerdem produzierte seine Firma Raab TV (Raab und Brainpool halten je 50 %), eine Tochter der Brainpool TV GmbH (Stefan Raab besaß als Gesellschafter 2007–2009 25 % der Anteile), mehrere Comedy-Sendungen wie z. B. elton.tv.
Im Juli 2009 wurde bekannt, dass der französische TV-Produzent Banjjay mit 50 Prozent Anteil bei Brainpool einsteigt. Raab verringerte im Rahmen der Beteiligung seine Anteile von 25 Prozent auf nur noch 12,5 Prozent.
Musik
Als Produzent von Werbejingles machte sich Stefan Raab 1990 selbständig (Jingles & Spots für ARD-Morgenmagazin, Bärbel Schäfer, Blend-a-med, Veronas Welt). Unter anderem produzierte er für Bürger Lars Dietrich, Die Prinzen und das RIAS-Rundfunkorchester. Raab betreibt einen eigenen Musikverlag, den Roof Groove Musikverlag Stefan Raab, der die Rechte seiner musikalischen Werke verwaltet. Der Name spielt auf den Ort des ersten Studios an, das sich in seiner Dachgeschosswohnung befand. Veröffentlicht wird unter dem Plattenlabel RARE (= Raab Records).
1990 erschien sein erstes Album The Best of Schäng and the Gäng Vol. 3, an dem auch der Jazz-Trompeter Till Brönner mitwirkte, 1993 folgte Get Ready mit Instrumentalmusik.
1994 sang Raab in seiner Sendung Vivasion während der Berichterstattung zur Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft live einen Rap-Song über den damaligen Bundestrainer Berti Vogts. Kurz darauf veröffentlichte er diesen Song als Stefan Raab & die Bekloppten unter dem Titel Böörti Böörti Vogts. Der Titel erreichte im Juli 1994 Platz 4 der deutschen Hitparade. 1995 folgte eine Coverversion von „Ein Bett im Kornfeld“ von Jürgen Drews, das er zusammen mit Bürger Lars Dietrich und Jürgen Drews singt. Die Single erreichte Platz 27 in der deutschen Hitparade.
Im März 1996 bekam Raab für das Lied Hier kommt die Maus, das zum 25. Geburtstag der Kinderfernsehsendung Die Sendung mit der Maus veröffentlicht wurde, eine Goldene Schallplatte und erreichte damit Platz 2 der deutschen Hitparade. Mit dem ECHO 1997 erhielt er die Auszeichnung als bester nationaler Produzent des Jahres für sein Album Schlimmer Finger.
Unter dem Pseudonym Alf Igel – eine Anspielung auf Ralph Siegel – komponierte Raab im Frühjahr 1998 den Hit Guildo hat euch lieb für Guildo Horn, welcher damit beim Eurovision Song Contest unter 25 Teilnehmern den siebten Platz erzielte. Auch in der deutschen Hitparade war der Titel erfolgreich und kam auf Platz 4.
Nach dem Start der Sendung TV total benutzte Raab zahlreiche Fernsehausschnitte zur Komposition neuer Hits wie zum Beispiel im Sommer 1999 Ö la Palöma Blanca der „Ö La Palöma Boys“. Kurz danach folgte der Song Maschen-Draht-Zaun (der Dreifach-Gold erreichte). Im Mai 2000 nahm er mit dem Titel Wadde hadde dudde da? selbst am Eurovision Song Contest teil und erreichte Platz 5. Im September 2000 produzierte er die Single Ho Mir Ma Ne Flasche Bier, bei der ein Sprachausschnitt von Gerhard Schröder verwendet wurde. Im November 2001 komponierte, interpretierte und produzierte er den Song Wir kiffen. Im November 2002 schrieb er den Hit Gebt das Hanf frei! (featuring Shaggy), bei dem er einen Ausspruch des Bundestagsabgeordneten Hans-Christian Ströbele benutzte. Ebenfalls 2001 produzierte er als puerto-ricanischer Sänger Eddie Rodriguez für einen McDonald’s-Werbespot den Titel Sensacion, mit dem er Platz 30 der deutschen Charts erreichte.
Ende 2003 bis Anfang 2004 landete er einen großen Erfolg mit dem Casting-Wettbewerb SSDSGPS (Stefan sucht den Super-Grand-Prix-Star), mit dem er einen Kandidaten für den deutschen Vorentscheid zum Eurovision Song Contest 2004 suchte. Der Gewinner dieses Casting-Wettbewerbs, Max Mutzke, erreichte bei der Vorauswahl Germany 12 Points den ersten Platz, womit Raab sich zum dritten Mal einen Auftritt beim Eurovision Song Contest sicherte. Unter 24 Teilnehmern erreichte Max Mutzke den achten Platz, in der deutschen Hitparade gelang der Sprung von 0 auf Platz 1. Für das Konzept von SSDSGPS erhielt Raab 2005 einen Adolf-Grimme-Preis.
2005 initiierte Stefan Raab in Anlehnung an den Eurovision Song Contest den Bundesvision Song Contest. Dabei repräsentieren die Teilnehmer die verschiedenen Bundesländer. Nach eigener Aussage war eine seiner Hauptmotivationen zur Gründung dieses Wettbewerbs, deutsche Musiker zu fördern. Daher singen die Teilnehmer ihre Texte dort auch in deutscher Sprache.
Raab schrieb daneben mehrere Lieder für den Bully-Film (T)Raumschiff Surprise – Periode 1; darunter den als Single erschienenen Song Space Taxi, in dem er auch zusammen mit Michael „Bully“ Herbig (Mr. Spuck), Christian Tramitz (Captain Kork) und Rick Kavanian (Schrotty) singt.
Seine letzte Single I want Rock veröffentlichte er unter dem Pseudonym Dicks On Fire – ebenfalls eine Auskopplung aus dem bereits ein Jahr vorher erhältlichen Soundtrack zu „(T)Raumschiff Surprise – Periode 1“. Diese Gruppe besteht außer ihm noch aus Rick Kavanian und Max Mutzke, der den Refrain singt. Im Rahmen der 2. Stock Car Crash Challenge veröffentlichte Raab erneut einen Song mit Dicks on Fire unter dem Namen Superbad Motherfucker.
2007 produzierte er die Show SSDSDSSWEMUGABRTLAD (Stefan sucht den Superstar, der singen soll, was er möchte und gerne auch bei RTL auftreten darf), bei der Stefanie Heinzmann gewann.
Für den Eurovision Song Contest 2010 suchte Raab in einer achtteiligen Castingshow den deutschen Teilnehmer. Diese Show wurde zu 75 % auf seinem Haussender ProSieben aber auch zu 25 % in der ARD übertragen. Er trat dabei als Juryvorsitzender in Erscheinung, moderiert wurde Unser Star für Oslo von Matthias Opdenhövel und Sabine Heinrich. Als Siegerin ging Lena Meyer-Landrut aus dem Wettbewerb hervor. Raab produzierte auch Lenas Album My Cassette Player. Lena gewann mit dem Lied Satellite den Eurovision Song Contest 2010 in Oslo. In Deutschland hatte das Finale mit knapp 50 % die höchste Einschaltquote seit Einführung des Privatfernsehens.
Beteiligungen am Eurovision Song Contest
Jahr	Veranstaltungsort	Künstler	Titel	Beteiligung	Platz	Punkte
1998	Birmingham, England	Guildo Horn	Guildo hat euch lieb	Komponist	
2000	Stockholm, Schweden	Stefan Raab	Wadde hadde dudde da?	Sänger, Komponist	
2004	Istanbul, Türkei	Max Mutzke	Can’t wait until tonight	Entdecker,
Komponist
2010	Oslo, Norwegen	Lena Meyer-Landrut	Satellite	Initiator und Jurypräsident von Unser Star für Oslo	
Marketingaktivitäten
Raab war in der Vergangenheit wiederholt für verschiedene Unternehmen als Testimonial, bzw. Werbeträger tätig, unter anderem für Katjes und McDonald’s (2001). Dabei warfen ihm Pressestimmen vor: „Sie verramschen sich“, was Raab jedoch zurückwies.
Auszeichnungen

Die Sendung Vivasion welche Stefan Raab von 1993 bis 1998 moderierte, erhielt den Goldenen Löwen, der Vorgänger des deutschen Fernsehpreises. Für die Unterhaltungssendung TV total erhielt Raab den Deutschen Fernsehpreis sowie den Comedy-Preis Die bronzene Rose von Montreux.
Als Komponist und Produzent veröffentlichte er zahlreiche Singles, die mit Gold und Platin ausgezeichnet wurden. Für seine Castingreihe „Stefan sucht den super Grand Prix Star“ (SSDSGPS) im Rahmen von TV total gewann er 2005 den Adolf-Grimme-Preis in der Kategorie Spezial für die „Entdeckung und Förderung junger Musiktalente“. Am 29. Mai 2005 wurde Stefan Raab, der in seinen Sendungen vielfach besonders zwischen deutscher und türkischer Kultur zu vermitteln versucht, neben Johannes Rau mit dem Deutsch-Türkischen Freundschaftspreis ausgezeichnet. In den Jahren 2000 bis 2003 erhielt er jeweils den Goldenen Bravo Otto in der Kategorie „Comedystar“. 2000 und 2005 wurde Raab mit dem ECHO in der Kategorie Nationaler Produzent ausgezeichnet. Ebenfalls einen ECHO erhielt er 2005 in der Kategorie Medienpartner des Jahres.
Am 29. September 2007 erhielt Raab den Deutschen Fernsehpreis in der Kategorie Beste Unterhaltungssendung für die fünfte Ausgabe von Schlag den Raab. Am 6. Februar 2008 erhielt Schlag den Raab die Goldene Kamera. Des Weiteren wurde Raab am 27. November 2008 der Medienpreis Bambi in der Kategorie „Entertainment“ verliehen. 2009 erhielt Raab den „Herbert Award 2009“ in der Kategorie Beste TV-Sportsendung für das TV total Turmspringen.
Das Madame Tussauds Wachsfigurenkabinett in Berlin stellt seit dem 7. April 2009 eine Wachsfigur Raabs aus, die an einem dem Original nachempfundenen Pult vor der Kulisse des TV-total-Studios sitzt.
Als Initiator und Jurypräsident von Unser Star für Oslo erhielt er 2010 den Bayerischen Fernsehpreis.

*Kritik*

Stefan Raab ist in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung umstritten. Seine Karriere wurde sowohl von teils persönlicher Kritik als auch von gerichtlichen Klagen begleitet. Vorgeworfen wird ihm unter anderem, dass sein Humor häufig auf Kosten schwächerer oder medienunerfahrener Menschen gehe, obgleich Raab in seiner Sendung vor allem bezwecke, das „Verbrechen“, dass Fernsehsender einzelne Menschen schlecht vor der Kamera darstellen, humorvoll aufzudecken. Auch bediene Stefan Raab sich bestehender Vorurteile gegenüber gesellschaftlichen Randgruppen und bestärke sie durch seine herabsetzende Art. „Was Raab hier macht, ist Unterhaltung nach dem Motto: Je niedriger die Schublade, desto höher die Quote“, sagte beispielsweise der CDU/CSU-Fraktionsvize Wolfgang Bosbach.
Für größeres Aufsehen sorgte Raab etwa, als er 2005 in einem Beitrag seiner Sendung sagte, Sachsen sei so beliebt, dass einmal tausend Engländer auf einmal zu Besuch gekommen seien. Dies war eine Anspielung auf die Luftangriffe auf Dresden, bei denen 1945 zwischen 18.000 und 25.000 Menschen ums Leben gekommen waren. Raab entschuldigte sich in einer schriftlichen Stellungnahme für die Äußerung, nachdem sich Sachsens damaliger Ministerpräsident Georg Milbradt mit den Worten „kein Dresdner, kein Sachse und kein Deutscher hat für diese bodenlose Geschmacklosigkeit Verständnis“ bei ProSieben beschwert hatte.
Im Jahr 2007 präsentierte Raab den Kandidaten von Deutschland sucht den Superstar (DSDS), Max Buskohl, dem RTL verboten hatte, bei Raab aufzutreten, mit dem Spruch „Seit 196 Tagen Gefangener von R. T. L.“Damit spielte er auf die Schleyer-Entführung durch die Rote Armee Fraktion (RAF) im Jahr 1977 an. Während dieser wurde ein Foto Hanns Martin Schleyers mit dem Schriftzug „Seit 20 Tagen Gefangener der R. A. F.“ veröffentlicht. Daraufhin warf die Bildzeitung Raab vor, die Opfer der RAF zu verhöhnen, und festigte so Raabs Ruf als Provokateur: „Raab ist das Böse im deutschen Fernsehen.“
Raab wird insbesondere vorgeworfen, er greife einerseits zwar immer wieder das Persönlichkeitsrecht anderer an, schirme jedoch seine eigene Familie streng vor der Öffentlichkeit ab. Raab argumentiert dagegen in Interviews, dass seine satirischen Darstellungen sich gerade auf Menschen beziehen, die ihre Persönlichkeit und ihr Privatleben aus eigener Entscheidung heraus in die Öffentlichkeit tragen und sich damit zum legitimen Objekt von Satire machen. Die von Raab unfreiwillig berühmt gemachte Regina Zindler, die wegen ihres Dialektes und einer Aussage vor Gericht in einem Nachbarschaftsstreit von Raab persifliert wurde, sah sich aufgrund der Medienpräsenz zu ihrer Person und der daraus folgenden psychischen Belastung gezwungen, ihren Wohnort zu wechseln.

*Klagen*

Im Laufe seiner Karriere wurden zahlreiche Klagen gegen Stefan Raab erhoben, von denen einige auch der Öffentlichkeit bekannt geworden sind.
Das Oberlandesgericht Köln verurteilte Stefan Raab zu einer Zahlung von 5.000 Euro an einen Mann, den er in seiner Show als „schwule Sau“ beleidigt hatte.
Auch die 16-jährige Schülerin Lisa Loch, über deren Namen er sich exzessiv lustig gemacht und ihr unter anderem gute Chancen im Pornogeschäft vorausgesagt hatte, verklagte Raab und gab an, in Folge dieser „derben Späße“ obszöne nächtliche anonyme Anrufe zu erhalten und dem Spott ihrer Mitschüler und den Beleidigungen fremder Passanten ausgesetzt zu sein. Das Oberlandesgericht Hamm verurteilte Raab schließlich wegen schwerwiegender Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte zu 70.000 Euro Schadensersatz.
In einem weiteren Fall hatte Raab in seiner Sendung vom 6. September 2004 einen Ausschnitt der hr-Nachrichten Hessen-Aktuell gezeigt, in der die damals 28-jährige Türkin Nil S. aus Frankfurt zu sehen war, die die Schultüte ihrer gerade eingeschulten Tochter in der Hand hielt. Er kommentierte die Szene mit den Worten: „Unfassbar, oder? Die Dealer tarnen sich immer besser.“ Nach mehreren Gerichts- und Berufungsverfahren nahm die Klägerin ein Schmerzensgeldangebot in Höhe von 20.000 Euro zusammen mit einem Entschuldigungsschreiben an und zog im Gegenzug ihre Klage zurück.
Raab selbst gewann eine Klage gegen den Musiker und Produzenten Moses Pelham. Dieser hatte ihm 1997 hinter den Kulissen der ECHO-Verleihung ins Gesicht geschlagen und dabei das Nasenbein gebrochen, weil Raab ihn in einer Sendung seiner Show mit „Möschen“ tituliert hatte und Pelham über längere Zeit Gegenstand von Satiren war, u. a. wurden Interviews und Videoclips verulkt und die Zuschauer aufgefordert, gebastelte Moses-P-„Köpfe“ in die Sendung zu schicken. Raab wurde ein Schmerzensgeld von 10.000 D-Mark zugesprochen, das er anschließend für einen guten Zweck spendete.
Am 26. Juni 2008 wurden Raab und seine Produktionsfirma Brainpool vom Bundesgerichtshof zur Zahlung einer Lizenzgebühr von 1.278,23 Euro pro angefangener Minute an die ARD verurteilt. Grund dafür war die Ausstrahlung eines 20-sekündigen Ausschnittes des Hessischen Rundfunks in seiner Sendung TV total.
Am 11. Juli 2008 hat der NDR die Produktionsfirma Brainpool auf 568.000 Euro verklagt, weil insgesamt 309 Ausschnitte aus NDR-Produktionen verwendet wurden.

*Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2010)

Danke fürs Posten.


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

> Am 11. Juli 2008 hat der NDR die Produktionsfirma Brainpool auf 568.000 Euro verklagt, weil insgesamt 309 Ausschnitte aus NDR-Produktionen verwendet wurden.



der NDR brauch wohl geld? unglaublich, die sollen froh sein über soviel kosenlose werbung...


----------



## Rolli (2 Juni 2010)

Danke dir Gollum für die tolle Biographie :thumbup:


----------



## Kukicha (4 Juni 2010)

rolli dein avatar lenkt mich vom thema ab... ^^'


----------



## ducke (23 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Bio.


----------

